
Interface in Game – an encyclopedia of video game UI screenshots - stared
https://interfaceingame.com/
======
stared
It touches deeply the systematizing part of my heart.

Just a month ago I spend more than I care to admit time on taking screenshots,
comparing Doom 2016 and Doom Eternal UI side-by-side:
[https://medium.com/@pmigdal/doom-2016-vs-doom-eternal-ui-
sid...](https://medium.com/@pmigdal/doom-2016-vs-doom-eternal-ui-side-by-
side-8058e996baae)

